# Obtaining an ITIN from Abroad



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with obtaining an ITIN from abroad? I'm using this page for guidance, along with other IRS pages and instructions on the W7, etc. but still a bit confused and haven't had luck in getting through to the London Embassy as of yet (their phone menu is terrible). I've phoned the IRS "help" line in Philadelphia who seem to be rather clueless about how to help people with this who want to obtain one from abroad - they've suggested a standard method of posting documents and obtaining it within 60 days when taxes are clearly due by the 15th of April. 

If anyone has done this before and can shed light, I'd be grateful. My understanding from everything I'd read on the link below is that you can visit the embassy to drop off your completed tax return (with original W2s), completed W7, original passport of applicant for ITIN, and they will take care of processing? This is what TurboTax experts have led me to believe, at least. And TurboTax says you can use filler numbers in place of an ITIN (it was either 9's or 0's) if the applicant is applying for a new ITIN, although you cannot e-file, and must instead attach the application of your ITIN to your tax return and file by post. 

I'd really prefer to file this way as it'll get me quite a few extra $$ to claim my spouse. 

Obtaining an ITIN From Abroad


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I've transferred this to the tax forum where you should get more of a response.

I think filers from abroad have until June, rather than April to file but they can clarify that for you here.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may have already seen this, but http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p1915.pdf

It's a 40 page (!!!) publication on the subject of ITINs.
Cheers,
Bev
PS Nyclon is right - filing from overseas, you have until June 15th.


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> You may have already seen this, but http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p1915.pdf
> 
> It's a 40 page (!!!) publication on the subject of ITINs.
> Cheers,
> ...


Is that deadline automatic (June 15), or do I have to apply for an extension?

Also re: 40 pages ... hooray.


----------



## Pacifica (Oct 19, 2011)

It's automatic. 

“*When to File*

"If you are a U.S. citizen or resident alien residing overseas, or are in the military on duty outside the U.S., on the regular due date of your return, you are allowed an automatic 2-month extension to file your return and pay any amount due without requesting an extension. If you qualify for this 2-month extension, penalties for paying any tax late are assessed from the 2-month extended due date of the payment (June 15 for calendar year taxpayers). However, even if you are allowed an extension, you will have to pay interest on any tax not paid by the regular due date of your return (April 15 for calendar year taxpayers).”

from IRS info sheet:
U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

Pacifica said:


> It's automatic.
> 
> “*When to File*
> 
> ...


Okay that's nice, thanks. 

I don't owe any money but it's still nice to know I don't have that deadline looming over me. Still want to get my taxes done ASAP as I normally like to do them on about January 5.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You can also file IRS Form 4868 now (or at least before April 15) to get an extension to October 15, 2015.

To take advantage of the June 15 deadline you must attach a simple statement to your tax return as described in IRS Publication 54. (It's not quite automatic, in the colloquial sense of the term.) Since that's probably just as much work as filling out and sending IRS Form 4868, I recommend Form 4868.

Note that if you're using a foreign postal service these are all deadline dates for _receipt_ at the IRS. Also, the June 15 and October 15 deadlines are filing deadlines only. The payment deadline for any final tax due is still April 15. Interest on unpaid tax balances accrues from that date. If you think you have an outstanding tax bill, estimate what you owe and pay that by April 15.

The deadline to claim any refund you are due from the IRS for tax year 2011 remains April 15, 2015 -- that is, the deadline to claim a refund is 3 years after the original filing deadline.

The deadline for filing FinCEN Form 114 is June 30. No deadline extensions are available.


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

I definitely owe the IRS $0 for any years at all. They owe me for the 2014 tax year, quite a bit of money, so that's all I'm trying to get back really. Ideally I'd like to get it back sooner than later so I can start earning interest on it, but a couple of months won't make a huge difference as unfortunately they don't owe me an enormous sum  

I'll still try to file everything by the 15th of April just to make my life easier I think, and avoid having to file any additional forms, but after visiting the local embassy if I find that there are any reasons to file an extension, I may do so. 

Thanks for the information all.


----------

